# Anybody use shrink wrap machines?



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone use a shrink wrap machine to wrap soap? If so, how do they work and are they really more efficient than hand wrapping? 

Any guidance you could give on cost or the best place to buy? I see them from $50.00 (e-Bay) up to $450.00 (SoapHutch.com). What should I be paying?

Feedback on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

*shrink wrap*

OK...I answered my own question.

I need one of these.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W25soOkhj_4&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W25soOkh ... re=related[/ame]


----------



## Chay (Aug 21, 2008)

I have shrink wrap equipment, but his is so much faster. I want one too.


----------



## Klippe (Dec 18, 2008)

*Shrink Wrap Soap*

Shrink wrapping soap is very easy. If you're only wrapping a few dozen every now and then a straight bar sealer is all you need. I have used both AIE and Traco shrink wrap systems (http://www.officezone.com/shrgun1.htm)  from Office Zone. The heat used doesn't damage the soap at all. If money wasn't an issue, I would get one of these: http://www.officezone.com/minipack-galaxy.htm


----------



## Deda (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Shrink Wrap Soap*



			
				Klippe said:
			
		

> Shrink wrapping soap is very easy. If you're only wrapping a few dozen every now and then a straight bar sealer is all you need. I have used both AIE and Traco shrink wrap systems (http://www.officezone.com/shrgun1.htm)  from Office Zone. The heat used doesn't damage the soap at all. If money wasn't an issue, I would get one of these: http://www.officezone.com/minipack-galaxy.htm



:::Swoon:::  I want one of those!


----------



## heartsong (Dec 19, 2008)

*x*

wht would you suggest for these?  i have the mini rose muffin pan- the soaps are round, flat on the bottom and then curves with a rose petal design on top-but shaped like a ball cut in half.  they are 3.25" at the base and 1.25" high.

i would like to do glycerine and c/p with these, but i have yet to figure out a creditable and professional way to wrap these things, other than to stick them in a box!

thanks!


----------



## carebear (Dec 19, 2008)

if you are just experimenting you can buy shrink wrap bags or tubes and an impulse sealer (and your heat gun) and see how shrink wrapping works for you.  Not expensive.  Very handy.


----------



## Klippe (Jul 9, 2009)

The nice thing about the impulse i-bar sealers is that you can shrink the bag or not. Look at which method looks best and go with it!


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey, I have that one!  I sometimes shrink wrap with the heat gun and sometimes I dont. I'm a gemini and really just depends on my mood
 :shock:


----------

